# A few pics of my natives



## Unholy_roller (Jun 3, 2009)

my momma leech


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

nice


----------



## iz513 (Jun 24, 2009)

woah u have a leech how do u feed it put ur hand in the tank and giv it some of ur blood


----------



## Unholy_roller (Jun 3, 2009)

not sure how the leech survives

longear and green sunfish


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

nice! eeehhhhh leeches freak me out LOL


----------



## AJK (Nov 15, 2009)

do you think the leech attaches to the fish when you aren't around or the lights are out?


----------



## Bulleyhead (Jul 16, 2010)

nice leech, thats a first for me 2 c in a tank, good job with that


----------



## Thor (Sep 24, 2011)

Beautiful looking fish I have been wanting to do sunfish but only have a 10gal tank which wont do justice for even the smallest ones....


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

that leech is gross if you ask me! =P cool fish though


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

lol some fish eat leeches but thats a big leech!


----------

